# Farrell Cats



## Turner

I have been hunting south of Valley City to the SD boarder and I have been seeing a lot of farrell cats on my trips. What have the rest of you been seeing out there? I understand farms need cats around to keep the mice and rat population down, but a "house cat" that is let outside is nothing but a adaptive killing machine. It is not selective on just mice and rats it will hunt and kill anything it can, including pheasants, grouse, rabbits. I have heard of other states opening up a "season" on these farrell cats to try and thin them out. What have some of you seen, and what are your opinions.


----------



## Jiffy

WHAT???? Nobody wants to "touch this one"??? I'll tell you the truth. I treat CATS the same way I treat SKUNKS!!!

Not too many get away......


----------



## bratlabs

:sniper: , and thats all Im gonna say.


----------



## DJRooster

Here kitty, kitty!


----------



## MossyMO

Where I do most of my hunting there is a 3 mile rule. If I'm within 3 miles of my mother-in-laws farm, no shooting cats. If I'm farther than that, it's open season. She has quite a few farm cats, all of them get their shots and are fixed. Normally they stick pretty close to home, but occaisionally we will see one out hunting within a mile of the farm.


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I would never ever shoot and kill a cat!!!!!!!! uke: Unless it was hurting my cat and I would still shoot it in the butt and with a BBgun and if anyone ever shot my cat :sniper:


----------



## MossyMO

Colonel Sanders

This is about ferrell (wild) cats, not the neighbors tabby.


----------



## Turner

Whew, I thought I was the only one that shot the little buggers


----------



## WingedShooter7

:sniper: :evil: here cat come get a treat :evil: :sniper:


----------



## Colonel Sanders

I would not shoot a wild cat.


----------



## Camo

:strapped: Lock and Load


----------



## g/o

I want you guys that love to shoot cats think about this. If you own the land or the landowners says go ahead and shoot them fine. If I as a landowner drive down the road and see some joker shooting one of my cats he will never hunt my land again.


----------



## apeterson

I have never shot a cat... not that I like them... but I just see in my mind some little girl crying because some body shot her cat....


----------



## Bobm

G/O :beer: 
moronic conversations like this just give landowners one more reason not to allow hunting

I'd like to know how these guys distinguish feral from pets, when they can't even spell it.

This kind of talk is why I have come to dispise gun deer hunters, the old " gotta shoot something" syndrome. And yes I know that not all gun deer hunters are guilty, but a lot of stuff goes on that is a blight on the reputation of sportsman during the gun deer season.


----------



## Jiffy

Hey Bobm and g/o, do some research gents!!!! Look at the damage CATS...whether they are tame or wild....do to bird populations.



> If I as a landowner drive down the road and see some joker shooting one of my cats he will never hunt my land again.


Hey ol' g/o dont you mean: "I will never allow him to pay me to hunt my land." uke:


----------



## Field Hunter

I agree with Bobm.....why the hell would you shoot a cat? The reason we have a G&F department is to help control wildlife populations....we don't need a bunch of guys running around shooting the little girls kitty that was out running around.

If I was a landowner (g/o) and I started finding dead cats around, my land would be locked up tight! Think about the actions of shooting a cat. Don't give the landowners another reason to lock up the land for something so STUPID!


----------



## MossyMO

It is spelled despise, not dispise. Not being picky, but don't jump on my spelling. :roll:


----------



## Rick Acker

Hey Jiffy...wanna keep giving peta amunition...Keep talking about killing cats. Lay off g/o as well, he brought up a very good point as a landowner!


----------



## g/o

Jiffy, I usually don't waste my time answering anything you say. You bring up an interesting point. With your degree in wildlife management you should know what the pheasants predators are? Hunters are number one, what about hawks, owls, mink,racoons,skunks etc. etc. Why don't you go hunting all of them also? No it's to easy for lazy people such as yourself while driving down the road to step out and blast a cat.


----------



## DJRooster

Shooting stray cats does not give PETA any more ammunition. They are extemists when it comes to certain issues and have very little validity on a hunting website. I am not in favor of blasting someones pet but if I see a scraggly cat while I'm hunting sorry but I will treat it like any skunk or coyote I see while I am out hunting no apologies necessary. If others choose not to shoot cats I respect their views.


----------



## zogman

This topic has had many threads and they go no place :eyeroll: 
Save this conversation for the bar :******: 
Either side can change the other. No winners :withstupid:


----------



## Rick Acker

You don't think Peta monitors hunting web sites...You are dead wrong! Killing a cat will never be accepted with the non hunting community, wheather it's a pet or wild. And killing a animal that is considered a pet to them would be considered extreme!


----------



## MossyMO

Rick, rumor has it that PETA kills 2/3rds of the animals they "save"..........
http://media.putfile.com/petaBS


----------



## Jiffy

zogman, I agree however people need to do their homework before they start defending the poor little putty tatt.

Hey ol' g/o, you know that thing you use when you type your messages in on these threads. It has a cool function on it. Its called a "search engine". Ever heard of it??

I suggest you do this before you give uneducated information. Use any "search engine" of your liking and type the words: Effects of ferrel cats in an ecosystem. Then read what you find.....I would put some links on here but (as you have stated) I am just too lazy...

I am talking about birds here....not rats and mice. Last time I checked not too many people hunt rats and mice. Although, if we did I'm sure you would find a way to capitlize on that also.

I assume your sarcastic responses and personal shots stem from this:

Hey ol' g/o dont you mean: "I will never allow him to pay me to hunt my land."

Whats wrong??? Does the truth hurt??

Have any of you ever heard the phrase: "When hell freezes over".....how about...."When pigs fly". When both of these things happen is when I will let somebody who thinks he knows what he is talking about tell me I am wrong. It doesnt matter if he is a g/o or not!!!

g/o give me "hard data" on were ferrel cats have improved the enviornment in which they inhabit.....I dont think you will find one. Then again those are just facts they dont mean anything...... :eyeroll:

I say again: "Do some research!!!" It doesnt take a wildlife management degree to do that...


----------



## Bobm

Everybody knows full well that feral cats are a problem but you kill some kids cat and every hunter from that point on will be considered a pet killer by that farm family. Its a stupid thoughtless thing to do anyway all pets sometimes get out and you can't tell the good from the bad.

If you're so proud of it why don't you bring them to the nearest farm and explain to them what a great service you are doing for the state see where that gets you. :eyeroll:.

If you are going to do something you don't want anyone to catch you doing then its wrong......

And you may just run into someone that feels that his cat is member of his family, I wouldn't put in writing what I would do to someone that shot my pet :******:


----------



## DJRooster

As far as I am concerned it is a non event and some are trying to make it something it is not. Ask the people in Buffalo what they think of all the stray cats. In North Dakota people have been shooting cats for decades and it will continue. It is a personal choice and I have made mine. I will not shoot a cat that looks like it belongs to someone but if not well, I have made my choice. I have no further comment.


----------



## deked

Gotta love these pissin' matches... makes the work day go by faster!! :lol:


----------



## MossyMO

deked

I agree, earlier I was thinking most of us are probably just a little extra stressed from waiting for deer rifle opener........I know I am !!!


----------



## apeterson

That be a pre-deer season stress disorder.... I recomend everyone have 3 cocktails and meet back in the morning....


----------



## Turner

I am not talking family pets. If I am out and there isn't a house to be seen and I come across a cat, it is safe to say that it is a stray. If a family cared about their pet, they wouldn't let it run free to be possibly hit by a car or mistaken as a stray. These cats that I come across don't have collars, let alone tags to prove they have their shots. How many people take their beloved family pet and yes sad to say some are dogs, out to the country and leave them. Cats are not a selective killer, they kill for the "game" not just for food. As far as birds of prey, they are natural to the food chain, as protected by law. If I were out and saw a pack dogs chasing deer, I would have to say they would be fair game also.


----------



## crna

Apparently DJ and others are so smart that they can 
tell which cats are pets and which ones are wild just driving by on a 
gravel road (Amazing) Do you guess birthdates and weights too?
to think that cats will damage the pheasant pop. is just stupid
yes, we all know that coyotes, skunks, etc. eat eggs and chicks, but amazingly each year, I have pheasants to hunt. It truely is quite amazing. Don't go patting yourself on the back when you smoke your next 
skunk, b/c in all reality you didn't make any difference in whether or not there are more pheasants. i would worry more about mother nature and the next farm bill! this is what truely dictates the pheasant pop. 
if you feel you must blast a kitty to make yourself the environmentalist of the year go right ahead, but don't brag about it on-line, because yes others do read this and the next thing we know it will be in the fargo forum.


----------



## Rick Acker

You nailed it on the head crna...This is something you talk about at the bar, not on line!


----------



## rowdie

Cats will and can harm any population, including pheasants, not realizing the FACTS, is stupid.

But should I or any other person be shooting them just to save a few pheasants?? Some farmers have "Barn cats", they are about half wild. When they stray away from home for a week or more, where do you think they go. They're out huntin. (and mateing) If someone shoots them do think the farmer or his kids even know or care about it?? Some will some won't.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Guys, I always get lots of complaints from these threads and I'm shutting it down.

LOCKED


----------

